# Mike Ganus' 180 Fabry bird...



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Anyone have descedants of this Fabry-based bird?


----------



## fhanther (Dec 14, 2008)

Kal-El said:


> Anyone have descedants of this Fabry-based bird?


alex cornella from new jersey


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Is Alex still flying? Bought a grizzle cock from him a few years ago.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

i have a Fabry blood line but dont know about the pass... my uncle have the pedigree of this Fabry.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Kal-El said:


> Anyone have descedants of this Fabry-based bird?


How many Fabry-based familys are there in the US ?


----------

